# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  dds/dat

## Kips

perku saprata robezas  dat kasetes,dds/dat

----------


## Didzis

Ja nav noslēpums, kādam nolūkam Tev tās kasetes? Esi kādu DAT maģi kolekcijā dabūjis? Mūsdienās jebkurš dators aizstāj DAT maģi un ar daudz plašākām iespējām. Teorētiski man kautkur vajadzētu būt dažām DAT kasetēm, bet ne jaunām. Ja baigi vajag, varu pameklēt, bet sen neesmu tā sredzējis. Var jau būt, ka esmu izmetis.

----------


## Kips

melomanam ta ir,ienaca ipasuma tascam da-30 vajag izlaist ierakstu sauri,ja ir dat kasetes noderes lietotas ari. ::

----------


## Didzis

Ja atradīsies, došu ziņu. Pēdejo reizi lietoju kādā 1997 gadā, bet drīz dators ar savām iespējām DAT maģi izkonkurēja.

----------


## Isegrim

Par ko nekaitēties? _Profi_ līmeņa rīks, tik optiskās ieejas/izejas vēl nav. DAC un ADC tajā ir pulka labāki par "iebūvētās" skaņas kartēs esošiem. Un bez "daudzkanālu vājprāta"! Tikai dārgā gala ārējās skaņas kartes varētu sacensties. Es tāpēc turu SONY QS sērijas MiniDisc rakstītāju, kamī šie konvertori ir vienkārši fantastiski.

----------


## Didzis

Kā ārejais DAC pie datora protams tas maģis būs labs, bet bantē mūsdienās rakstīt gan nav jēgas.

----------


## Kips

ja pasutu dds/dat kasetes kads izmers lentai pareizs 8mm,vai 4mm paldies laicigi.

----------


## Janis

Ja šo aparātu DAC-i  saprastu mūsdienu formātus līdz 24/192...  ::   Pašam  Sony DAT  kā DAC velk tikai līdz 16/48.

----------


## Kips

vajag saprast hp dds-2 8gb jauna kasete splauj ara ,varbut nepareizs izmers uzvaniet kas saprot 24809867

----------


## Kips

pardodas bega 106 stereo plasu atskanotajs ar orginaliem dokumemtiem un shemu ar jaunu adatinu nesen pirktu 20 eiro sikak pa t.24809867

----------


## Isegrim

Šķiet, uz DAT rīka varēja lietot DDS-1 kasetes. DDS-2 utml. nav savietojamas. Tas 'Veģis' tev ir ar līko vai taisno roku? Vai *šāds*?

----------


## Kips

rit isegrim uzvanisu

----------


## chieris

Viena kaudze ar DAT kasetēm tirgojas reklamapunktslv pie audio nesējiem. Nezinu kas un kā esmu tikai garāmgājējs.

----------


## Kips

ja redzeju reklama,bus jaieperk.

----------

